# Please Help me with a fresh new install please of FreeBSD 12.1



## Alita (Mar 30, 2020)

I ran into so many failures trying to install Free BSD dozens of times not really giving up till the next day and reinstalling windows so my mom can take advantage of wathign Plex again off the Server I was running on windows.

I know i configured my ip4 correctly and even when i tried DHCP i still ran into the same problems
my ISP gives me about 400 MPS i Using a Dlink Router.and do not have any problems with my Modem.
I use to have OpenBSD but i like to rum Plex on my OS using about 6 Sata Drives om my Amd Athalon 64 Bit
I think the problem is fetching packages either just hang or just stop, never sure how to run Plex on OpenBSd so I wanted to use FreeBSd

I really do not know what else to do i just want FreeBsd to be installed then after that I can try to get my Nvidia GTX 750 TI to work as well
I just need a little guidance perhaps. 

Thank You if there is any help out here


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

Alita said:


> I know I configured my ip4 correctly and even when I tried DHCP I still ran into the same problems


So, FreeBSD is actually installed but you don't seem to get an IP address? And what are those "problems" you speak of? Errors? Not connected? Remember, we can't see what's on your screen. So tell us what you did and what the errors (or results) were. "It doesn't work" doesn't give us much to work with.


----------



## Alita (Mar 30, 2020)

SirDice said:


> So, FreeBSD is actually installed but you don't seem to get an IP address? And what are those "problems" you speak of? Errors? Not connected? Remember, we can't see what's on your screen. So tell us what you did and what the errors (or results) were. "It doesn't work" doesn't give us much to work with.



Hello

(I will give this another try tomorrow as mom is still watching plex and her favorite shows)


At the moment as i said i have Windows 7 installed so my mom can watch Plex again I am sorry i was not clear enough

Yes I had a connection i also was able to ftp and ping with no problems but when it came to doing tasks like pkg update that went fine
so did the upgrade but Xorg would not install from the Ports nor from pkg source as conenction keeps dropping off

but i believe most of the problems may be happening because this is the newest version? and the location of packages may not have been working correctly weather it be current or quarterly

i am not sure what i can do , i even at one point changed the FreeBSD.conf file either i get an invaid signature or, the connection drop so many times i have to keep interrupting the download and do it over so many times till it says 100% finished oin the downloads if i dont cancel and redo it , it willl just stall and not move again

I would like to try all over again and just get a working desktop a light one not so bloated,so i can get a Desktop maybe Xfce or Gnome

Thank you so much for any help


----------

